# IBD/IBS: Food, Snacks and Treats



## little paws

I just tried to find one thread that covers just about EVERYTHING I need to know when taking care of Rudy with Inflamed Bowel Syndrome. Not many posts really showed up. 

Here's what I've done so far. I tried to give him the best food I could find from Petsmart, and I soon found that it wasn't good enough. I don't think he ever really LIKED Eukanuba small kibbles. Then, about a year or so ago, I switched his food to Innova and then to Evo. Rudy seems to be doing okay. 

* He's currently taking Metronidazole an Prednizolone. 

As we started taking Max, 6 months of puppy, to the training class, we also took Rudy to it. Requiring the treats, we bought some liver treats for both dogs and they really would do just about anything to get it. However, I would like to learn about what is good or bad for this special Rudy. What specific products other people have experienced to be successful or unsuccessful. Please let's discuss all IBD related things here. I'd appreciate all recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## jmm

Treats should coincide with whatever grain and protein source you know your dog tolerates. Lower fats preferred. Because each IBD dog is different as to what foods they tolerate, appropriate treats vary dog to dog as well. There is no magic answer. 

If your dog tolerates chicken or beef, cooking chicken or beef works. Puffed rice cereal, cheerios, etc. are convenient for dogs who tolerate those grains.


----------



## little paws

I find that a lot of dogs love Orijen, for example, and I just don't know if that is something I should even TRY for Rudy.
I know Max the puppy will eat just about anything.

It 'seems' that those few times I tried giving Rudy the wet chunks (from Eukanuba) with chicken his belly got all bloated with fluid, followed by vet procedures which is not all that convenient for Rudy and my checking account.


----------



## theboyz

Chase has colitis and the only food he can tolerate is Prescription Diet z/d canned and Royal Canin Vet. Diet Venison and potato dry to graze on.
The only treats he can tolerate is Prescription Diet Hypo Allergenic treats.

He never gets anything else and has been very healthy.

He was very sick and we were at the hospital on and off for a week so we are very thankful for this diet.


----------



## dwerten

are you talking ibd in small intestines which is vomitting or in large intestines which is diarhea? Stay away from inflammatory foods such as white potato so do a google for inflammatory foods and stay clear of them. My dex has ibd of small intestines so he vomits if he has any white potato diet and it backs him up then triggers pancreatitis as ibd in small intestines and pancreatitis go hand in hand since the pancreas is right next to the small intestines. 

I would not use drugs if you do not have to as if you have the right diet you should not need to use drugs. Sounds like yours has diarhea since using metronidazole ? Also tylan powder is a lower dose antibiotic than metro and steroids would only be in a very severe case - my dex almost died of pancreatitis and we battled ibd for a year before realizing after switching him from ultra z/d to dd salmon and potato and he relapsed again and was hospitalized and that is when the light bulb went on as he was on ivd white fish and white potato when he got pancreatitis and then when he was on a grain he was fine then back to potato and sick again - he is now on purina ha hydrolized soy diet and has beend doing well for 4 years. 

If you think about it if it is an inflammatory food it inflames the intestines. I am convinced grain based or sweet potato is better. Also the ims we see said chicken is not a good protein for ibd dogs as ibd is a food intolerance and can be related to food allergies and many allergic dogs can also have ibd and many allergy dogs are allergic to chicken. 

If you search ibd there is probably a bunch of posts as i know I have posted on alot of them. 

I would recommend supplementing with probiotics vs antibiotic and getting on food free of white potato or any inflammatory food then slowly wean back on steroids as you cannot just come off and slowly wean off metronidazole but i would get off steroids first as those are worse for the system. OBVIOUSLY with the support of your vet. I just think if you have the right diet and probiotic you should not need drugs.

I do not use treats anymore I use their kibble as a treat and they do not know the difference and get just as excited. After thousands in vet bills i just do not want to take the chance with mine anymore and especially if they have issues. If they are healthy have at it but if they have health issues less is more keep everything simple that way you know what is going on and not a bunch of variables in case something goes a rye

Colitis is a little different in that you have to be on a low fiber diet as any fiber can trigger diarhea issues and it is tied to an inflamed intestinal tract but tends to stem from stress or high fiber


----------



## mymalt

Per recommendations by Dr. Goldstein, renown Holistic/Alternative Vet, this worked for one of my yorkies with IBD suspect:

Cooked diet, colostrum, fish oil, Acetylator. I never gave any medications as I decided to search for a natural solution.

I say IBD suspect because he exhibited symptoms but no surgery was performed to confirm. I was told only surgery can confirm IBD and since most people don't pursue this route, many dogs are "labeled" IBD because of the symptoms. Hope this can help.

Diane


----------



## njdrake

Zoey was really sick off and on for about 1 1/2 years. I took her to Ohio State University and she was diagnosed with probable IBD. I didn't want to have her tested because its so intrusive so we tried a special diet. From day 1 she was better. The only problem I've had was not too long ago I tried adding some omega 3 oil and we ended up at the vets for the first time due to the IBD in 2 years. I know how everyone feels about Purina and I'm not happy about feeding it either but it was a miracle for her. I've tried other foods and added things to it but its her main diet and she's doing great on it. She isn't on any medication. I have to keep her away from chicken, it seems to be hard for her to tolerate and she has to have low fat. I just checked on food from Dr. Harvey that Elaine (Dixie's mom) told me about. I ordered a small bag and I'm going to try it with my fingers crossed. Its very hard to know what to do. There's people on this forum that know a lot more about this than I do so I'm sure you'll get some great advice. I hope you find something that works for you and Rudy.


----------



## Lindy

I think Halo canned food would be good. You could always homecook. The recipe for halo's Spots Stew is on their website.


----------



## camfan

Single source protein/carb has always worked for us. Like as in Natural Balance.

Really, though, if your vet diagnosed this, your vet should be walking you though this. You can go crazy trying to figure it out on your own, not to mention spending big bucks on trial and error foods. Especially if he's on various medications!!

Best of luck!!


----------



## Jojo’s Mom

dwerten said:


> are you talking ibd in small intestines which is vomitting or in large intestines which is diarhea? Stay away from inflammatory foods such as white potato so do a google for inflammatory foods and stay clear of them. My dex has ibd of small intestines so he vomits if he has any white potato diet and it backs him up then triggers pancreatitis as ibd in small intestines and pancreatitis go hand in hand since the pancreas is right next to the small intestines.
> 
> I would not use drugs if you do not have to as if you have the right diet you should not need to use drugs. Sounds like yours has diarhea since using metronidazole ? Also tylan powder is a lower dose antibiotic than metro and steroids would only be in a very severe case - my dex almost died of pancreatitis and we battled ibd for a year before realizing after switching him from ultra z/d to dd salmon and potato and he relapsed again and was hospitalized and that is when the light bulb went on as he was on ivd white fish and white potato when he got pancreatitis and then when he was on a grain he was fine then back to potato and sick again - he is now on purina ha hydrolized soy diet and has beend doing well for 4 years.
> 
> If you think about it if it is an inflammatory food it inflames the intestines. I am convinced grain based or sweet potato is better. Also the ims we see said chicken is not a good protein for ibd dogs as ibd is a food intolerance and can be related to food allergies and many allergic dogs can also have ibd and many allergy dogs are allergic to chicken.
> 
> If you search ibd there is probably a bunch of posts as i know I have posted on alot of them.
> 
> I would recommend supplementing with probiotics vs antibiotic and getting on food free of white potato or any inflammatory food then slowly wean back on steroids as you cannot just come off and slowly wean off metronidazole but i would get off steroids first as those are worse for the system. OBVIOUSLY with the support of your vet. I just think if you have the right diet and probiotic you should not need drugs.
> 
> I do not use treats anymore I use their kibble as a treat and they do not know the difference and get just as excited. After thousands in vet bills i just do not want to take the chance with mine anymore and especially if they have issues. If they are healthy have at it but if they have health issues less is more keep everything simple that way you know what is going on and not a bunch of variables in case something goes a rye
> 
> Colitis is a little different in that you have to be on a low fiber diet as any fiber can trigger diarhea issues and it is tied to an inflamed intestinal tract but tends to stem from stress or high fiber


I have a year old pup with IBD. I have taken him off ALL dog food, kibble, treats, etc. I’m making his food, got some herbs and vitamins. He is a completely different dog. I’m not sure that he doesn’t have a food allergy as opposed to IBD. All I can tell you is no more diarrhea is awesome!!!!


----------



## Jojo’s Mom

camfan said:


> Single source protein/carb has always worked for us. Like as in Natural Balance.
> 
> Really, though, if your vet diagnosed this, your vet should be walking you though this. You can go crazy trying to figure it out on your own, not to mention spending big bucks on trial and error foods. Especially if he's on various medications!!
> 
> Best of luck!!


Google IBD homemade foods/treats for dogs. Absolutely anything you want/need to know. Helped me tremendously!!! No more any kind of dog kibble for JoJo. This diet is a miracle!!!


----------

